# Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht



## Bordersuse (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle,

aus klein machgroß.
Begonnen hat alles mit einem Mini-Naturteich
 
Irgenwann wurde der Teich uns zu klein - man hat ihn im naturnahen Garten nicht mehr gesehen.
Außerdem war der GArten so zu eintönig.
Es erfolgte daher die "Schlauchüberlegung" die letzlich folgende Form für den neuen Teich ergab.
 
Wir wollten unbedingt, dass sich der neue Teich sofort in die Natürlichkeit des vorhandenen Gartens einfügt.
Danach begann der Aushub und das Ganze nahm mehr und mehr Form an.
 
Leider habe ich kein Bild vom endgültigen Aushub. Die tiefste Stelle hat nunmehr 85 cm auf ca. 1 qm, es folgen 3 weiche Stufen bei 60 cm und 30 cm.
Der Rest des Teiches bewegt sich vom Niveau zwischen 3 cm bis 10 sowie 20-50 cm.

Die tiefsten Stellen wurden in Sand gebettet. Dann kamVlies auf das ganze. Das Loch wurde noch schön ausgekehrt - am liebsten hätte ich einen Sauger genommen.
Meine Border-Chey konnte es gar nicht mehr Abwarten dass diese komische schwarze Fläche ganz nass wird.
 

Irgendwann nach 1 1/2 Wochen buddeln, 1/2 Tag Folie auslegen .... war dann ein kleiner Minisee gewachsen.
 

Tags drauf erfolgte das Einsetzen der alten Flora, retten der Libellenlarven - ein paar sind noch im neuen Teich geschlüpft und das Umsiedeln des Schlammgetiers...
Ganz stolz bin ich auf meinen Wasserlauf links unten im Bild, das ist ein antiker südländischer bauchiger Dachziegel der nach vorne tailliert  zuläuft, wie überhaupt ganz viele Steine an den Teichrändern aus Südfrankreich sind 
 

Und so gestaltet sich das Gesamtbild am 2. Tag nach "Fertigstellung"
 

Die ersten Gäste waren __ Libellen, badende Vögel im Kiesbett und gleich ein männlicher Gelbbrandkäfer.

Die kommenden Wochen sollen noch ein paar Fische (Bitterlinge und __ Goldorfe) hinzukommen. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Tipps. Eigentlich wollte ich nämlich Fische die ich nicht füttern muss. In der Natur müssen die ja auch selber Futter finden.

Ich bin überglücklich und werde über die Fortschritte berichten.
Grüße
Burdersuse


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Servus Suse

Ist Dir hervorragend gelungen 

Ich wette du sitzt jeden Tag am Teich und beobachtest das Treiben im Teich, ob sich wieder neue Bewohner angesiedelt haben .... Stimmts 

Zumindest mir ist es ergangen, der Forscherdrang eben ......


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Ach, noch etwas vergessen anzumerken 

Goldorfen .... , nein die werden zu groß für deinen Teich.

__ Stichlinge oder __ Moderlieschen würden sich statt dessen anbieten


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Suse,

Bitterlinge find ich gut, statt Orfen würde ich Dir
Goldelritzen empfehlen. Orfen werden zu groß für
Deine Teichgröße. Füttern mußt Du Biotopfische
überhaupt nicht, die finden selbst genug.

Alternativen wären auch Moderlischen und
Gründlinge. Für Bitterlinge brauchst Du auch
immer Teichmuscheln, da die Weibchen sonst
nicht laichen können und evtl. an Laichverhärtung
sterben. Die __ Muscheln sind leider in kleinen
Teichen nicht unproblematisch da sie Dir
falls eine stirbt das komplette Wasser vergiften
kann wenn Du es nicht gleich merkst.

Von allen Zierfischarten rate ich Dir bei der
Teichgröße im Bezug auf die Wasserqualität
grundsätzlich ab.

EDIT: Helmut war schneller 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bordersuse (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Reichen 9-10 qm wirlich nicht für __ Goldorfe und die Symbiosemuschel?


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

__ Muscheln, vielleicht erst mal 2 -3 würde ich 
probieren. Langsam ans neue Wasser gewöhnen 
und im Flachen aussetzten, die suchen sich Ihre 
geeignete Stelle selbst. 

Was hast Du für Bodensubstrat?

Von Orfen muss man echt abraten, sorry 

Vor dem Einsetzten von Fischen und Muscheln
solltest Du Dich bitte erst mal über den Nitritpeak
informieren, sonst haben Deine Tiere im neuen
Heim kein langes Leben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bordersuse (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Bodensubstrat: ein wenig Schlamm, Lehm und stark verwurzelte Bereiche der übergesiedelten Pflanzen in 50er Zone und Sumpfzone.


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Die __ Muscheln wandern ganz gerne (längste
Strecke die ich gesehen habe 1,2 Meter
in einer Nacht). Dazu brauchen sie Sand
oder feinen Kies. In den graben sie sich
dann auch senkrecht ein und stellen
die Atemöffnung in welche die Bitterlinge
laichen nach oben. Auf reiner Folie mit
Schlamm fühlt sich die Muschel nicht
wohl.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Suse,

ein sehr schöner Teich - gefällt mir gut.

Meine Vorredner haben beide recht - versuch es lieber mit __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen oder normalen Elritzen. Alle drei suchen ihr Futter selbst, sind oberflächenaktiv und sehr gut zu beobachten.

Hier mal ein Beispiel - meine Goldelritzen bei der Futtersuche:


 

Goldorfen sind sehr schwimmaktive Schwarmfische, die dazu auch noch recht groß werden. Dafür ist Dein Teich wirklich zu klein. 

Und __ Muscheln dürften in dem neuen Teich noch nicht genug zu fressen bekommen. Ich finde, mit Lebewesen macht man keine Experimente...

Ich finde


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*



> Ich finde, mit Lebewesen macht man keine Experimente...



Stimmt...__ Muscheln sind immer ein Experiment, da es keine
meßbare Größe gibt die einem vorher sagt ob die Muschel
entsprechend viel und richtige Nahrung aus dem jehweiligen
Teichwasser filtern kann.

Mann kennt das ausprobieren sonst mehr von Pflanzen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bordersuse (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Bei Lebewesen sehe ich das genauso. Ich werde mich an __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen halten und nächstes Jahr mit Bitterlingen. Zur Vorbereitung werde ich mal eine Sandbank und ein Kiesbett für die __ Muscheln anlegen

Ab wann kann man denn damit rechnen das mal ein Molch zu besuch kommt. Wir haben in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft 3 Teiche, einer davon wird von Molchen frequentiert. Hat ca. die gleiche Größe wie meiner und öhnlichen Pflanzenbesatz.


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Wenn Du mal Fische hast und der molch schlau ist 
wird er nicht kommen, weil die Fische seine Brut
fressen


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hi,

also ich hab ja nur die kleinen Fischchen - und trotzdem kommen jedes Jahr die Teichmolche. 

Aber dieses Jahr wird eventuell keiner mehr auftauchen - die zieht es im Frühling am stärksten zum Teich...


----------



## Bordersuse (20. Juli 2009)

*Bordersuses neuer Teich - 3 Wochen später*

Flora gedeiht prächtig - alles angegangen. Tolle Nachbarn haben mich auch noch weiter bestückt.


----------



## Casybay (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hi Bordersuse,
sehr schön ist Dein Teich geworden, __ Molche kommen sicher erst im Febr. 2010 in die Teiche, aber ein paar __ Frösche werden Dich doch sicher jetzt schon besuchen, so schön wie der Teich lockt.

lG

Carmen


----------



## Bordersuse (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hurra - heute war der erste Frosch da :gdaumen


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Susi,

kaum zu glauben wie toll Du Deinen neunen Teich in den ursprünglichen Garten integriert hast. Da sind keine Übergänge mehr zu sehen. Super 

In unserem Teich sind in dem einen Jahr vier Teichfrösche eingezogen. Anscheinend alle vier Männchen, denn Nachwuchs gab es dieses Jahr nicht, obwohl sie's oft genug gemeinsam probiert haben 

Würde in meinen Teich auch gerne noch fünf Goldelritzen einsetzen, habe aber weder letztes Jahr noch dieses Jahr welche bei meinem Fischladen um die Ecke bekommen. Sind anscheinend seltene Tierchen? Oder ich muss mal meinen Händler wechseln 

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Bordersuse (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Elritzen, Bitterlinge und Co.*

Hallo Teichfans,

inzwischen sind bei uns 6 Elritzen und 6 Bitterlinge, 2 kleine und 1 große Muschel eingezogen (vor 2 Wochen, nachdem die Messungen gute Werte ergeben haben).
Das Wasser hat sich sehr schnell stabilisiert, vermutlich weil ich viel alten Besatz aus dem vorherigen Miniteich übernommen habe und auch den Schlamm übersiedelt habe. Ich habe mir aus unserer renaturierten Nidda noch einen Eimer Schlamm hinzugeholt.
Das Wassier ist auch ohne Filter total klar geblieben.
Ein wenig Fadenalgen bilden sich im Augenblick, die sind aber schön rauszufischen.

Vor dem Besatz habe ich noch großzügige Sand- und Kiesbanken angelegt.

Die Fische gedeihen prächtig - die __ Muscheln wandern "munter" umher, graben sich mal ein, spucken ein wenig rum - und manchmal siehts ganz schön porno aus 

Die Bitterlinge haben relativ zügig angefangen die Muscheln zu attakieren.
2 Elritzen werden etws breiter um die nicht vorhandenen Hüften.
Interessant ist folgende Beobachtung:

Die Elritzen sind tagsüber gut sichtbar. Die Bitterlinge zeige sich eher ab dem späten Nachmittag und in den Abendstunden. Dann schließen sich beide Schwärme zusammen und bilden einen großen Schwarm und pesen durch den Teich.

Inzwischen haben wir 4 Försche, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Gelbbrandkäfer und

vermutlich kann ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine blühende Wasserhyazinthe als Foto bieten

Dank der Pflanzgabe meiner Nachbarschaft habe ich auch 3 "Kaffeebohnenartige" Samen mit eingeschleppt. Diese haben am Grund Wurzeln gezogen und so wie es im Augenblick aussieht handelt es sich hierbei um Krebsscheren.

Alles ist wunderbar. Ich tendiere jedoch immer noch dazu mir 5 oder 6 Goldfische dazuzusetzen.

Euch eine genussvolles Teichwochenende, die Temperaturen ladan la geradezu ein die FÜße zu baden.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Elritzen, Bitterlinge und Co.*

Hallo Suse,

na - das klingt doch alles wunderbar - bis auf



Bordersuse schrieb:


> Ich tendiere jedoch immer noch dazu mir 5 oder 6 Goldfische dazuzusetzen.



Du beschreibst ein Biotop - da passen die einfach nicht hinein...

Aber das ist natürlich Deine Entscheidung. Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Bordersuse (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Wünsch mir einfach was buntes, dass man noch besser beobachten kann - wenns net geht dann gehts net.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hi Suse,

ich mein nur, mit Goldfischen tätest Du Dir und Deinem Teich keinen Gefallen. Was aber mit Deinen Fischchen und Fröschen harmoniert: Nimm ein paar Goldelritzen! Die bleiben klein, sind gut zu sehen, oberlfächenaktiv und belasten den Teich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bordersuse (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hurra,
nur 3 Wochen nach Besatz!!!
gestern haben die Bitterlinge in der Muschel abgelaicht. Es hat sich vor ein paar Tagen schon angekündigt. Zarte Rotfärbung des Männchens, leichtes betatschen der Muschel und gestern den ganze Tag massive Angriffe. Weibchen in der Nähe. Männchen super bedacht dass auch keine __ Elritze zu nahe kommt. Heute war der Spuk dann vorbei und die Muschel hat sich wieder eingegraben.
Jetzt warten wir gespannt darauf was sich um den 01.09.09 tun wird:smoki
Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Udo (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Du wirst dann wohl mehr Fische im Teich haben


----------



## Schuppenhocker (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Susanne

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nur Frage ich mich gerade ob du in deinem Teich __ Schilf stehen hast und wenn ja wie du das gemacht hast ?
Denn allle raten hier von Schilf im Teich ab da der Schilf sehr agressive Wurzeln bilden würde.
Da ich im mom auch gerade einen Folienteich baue und mein alter Fertigteich Schilf beheimatet würde ich den gerne mit nehmen nur traue ich mich nicht dazu 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bordersuse (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Markus,

Das sind __ Zwergrohrkolben. Die sind jetzt 4 Jahre alt. Ich habe sie aus meinem alten Teich ünerbesiedelt. Sie sind in einem 40 x 40 Gitterkorb. Ab und an wurzelt mal einer raus. Aber ich hatte bisher noch keine Plage. Ab und an, wenn ich im alten Teich Klar Schiff gemacht habe, hab ich die Wurzeln die herausragen mit einer Schere gekappt.
Bisher 0 Problem.
Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Bordersuse (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe nun auch mal ein Useralbum angelegt, nachdem der Teich Geburtstag feiert und 1 wird.
Leider ist meine Digitalkamera etwas schwächlich.
Aber für den Anfang: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=14969

Viel Spaß bei gucken.


----------



## Bordersuse (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Libellenbesuche und frisch geschlüpft


----------



## RainerSchm (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Susi,

schöne Galleriebilder. Deine Pflanzen sind ja schon prächtig gewachsen. In meinen Teichen sind die Pflanzen dieses Jahr etwa 4 Wochen hinten dran, also alle noch sehr klein. 

Die blaue Libelle ist eine männliche __ Plattbauchlibelle und die frisch geschlüpfte sieht aus wie eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer.

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Bordersuse (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Jepp und so saß sie eine Stunde später da


----------



## Bordersuse (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hurra,
seit gestern habe ich Nachwuchs. Ich kann noch nicht sagen ob es die Elritzen oder Bitterlinge waren. Vermute aber, dass es die Bitterlinge waren. Sind so ca. 20 minis.
Da die Muschel 2 Tage lang mit 1 cm geöffneter Lippe still vor sich hinsaß (ganz neue Verhaltensweise) vermute ich, dass es die Bitterlinge waren. 
Glückliche Mutter! Bordersuse


----------



## RainerSchm (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Hallo Susanne,

was ist eigentlich aus Deinem Nachwuchs geworden,
gibts was neues?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bordersuse (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bordersuses neuer Teich - Ein neues Reich entsteht*

Ist gewachsen, es waren Elritzen und die sind jetzt vor dem nahenden Winter auf satte 3-4 cm angewachsen.


----------

